# DIY Audi A3 2007 2.0T clock spring/slip ring replacement



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

Got Airbag light on and by scanning this came up

2 Faults Found:

00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
01587 - Igniter 2 for Airbag; Drivers Side (N250) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON

Most likely problem was with slip ring, that is under the steering wheel. So I went ahead and replaced it.

General instructions can be found here thanks to Inuke
http://vwpassatrepair.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-replace-steering-wheel_9589.html
http://vwpassatrepair.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-replace-steering-wheel_20.html

The differences with A3 are:
Pop out plastic airbag bolt covers








Then use T30 to undo the 2 bolts and airbag falls out.
I used chisel with carpenters tape to pop open upper steering column cover, lower cover is held in place by 1 T25 torx bolt on the left side. To slide lower cover down remove the key from the ignition.
Unlike with other VAG cars in order to drop down the module under the clock spring use small size allen to unclip the plastic clip in the middle of the module and that's it, don't need to unclip any other connectors. There is a tiny rectangular access hole next to the screw. Now press the clip with small allen in the hole and pull the module, it will fall down enough to disconnect the slip ring. 









My steering wheel was 1 tooth off from the factory, but I corrected it by aligning the notches, as it felt a little off when driving in straight line. 









Don't forget, the 12mm triple square bolt needs blue (medium) loctite.


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

*Slip ring fixed N95 and N250*

Finally I got my hands on scan/clear tool, NOT VAG-COM, but on some generic fits-all-cars-and-models type, that still was able to clear the AIR BAG MIL and wuala  no airbag light, so that fault code that I have posted earlier in the thread was the result of a broken slip ring (or clock spring). I went one step further and did the resistance test on the old slip ring and it showed that 2 wires were broken somewhere in between the opposite pins. There are 8 pins on each side and I was testing loop continuity by checking resistance and 2 pins showed no resistance or infinite resistance that is in Audi terms = upper limit exceeded. My best guess is that since it has 2 igniters (N95 and N250) and both were affected hence 2 wires had no resistance.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Great thread! Very useful information. 

Only a matter of time before this problem becomes more common as our cars get up there in age.

:beer:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

yes my car's fallin appart this sticked thx


----------

